# WHERE ARE "THE PIPES" AROUND NAS?



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

I've heard and read about folks catching big reds around an area near NAS called "The Pipes". Does anyone know exactly where that is? I know you can't get too close to the seawall around the base, so is this an area where there are pipes coming up out of the bottom? Can you see them on your bottom machine?

Thanks...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

There are no pipes, I don't know what your talking about.

x

x

x

x

x

x

x

x

x

x

x

x

x

x

x

x

x

x

x

x

x

x

x

Seriously, if you know where the old McDonalds used to be on base, they are straight out from there. The end of the pipes barely reach beyond the exclusion zone. In between the lighthouse and the point.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

If you have most recent issue of Florida Sportsman magazine, there is a reference to this in the back section where you read the regional fishing reports.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

All you need to do is troll a stretch 25, that you want to lose,:letsdrink about 150 feet off the concrete wall...and dont worry the pipes will find you:letsdrink


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Ain't that the truth! I would imagine that was one of the original "bottom finders" before the days of modern technology!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

What Jon said but to make it a little easier for ya,Alleghany point,Lexington basin,whatever(where the Oriskany was docked before deployment)head due west till ya see the seawall,third or fourth marker bouy from the east side. Do a drift or two till the discharge pipe marks up on the sounder then go back with a line in. Very easy to get a line caught in it so don't be discouraged if it happens. Seen a wide variety of fish pulled out from the pipe,good luck.


----------

